# Daten auf FTP Server sperren?



## kaiikai (15. März 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe in der Firma einen FTP-Server eingerichtet mit jeder Menge FTP-Zugänge für unsere Kunden. Nun wollte ich fragen ob es möglich ist eine Datei so zu "sperren" das man sie sich ansehen und herunterladen, aber nicht mehr löschen kann. (Nur vom FTP-Admin)?
Also nochmal konkret was uns missfällt: Kunden sollen nicht mehr Dateien löschen können, die sie vom Administrator auf den Server gestellt bekommen haben.

Wir benutzen hier als Client WS FTP.


Danke im Vorraus

Kai Stabel


----------



## Scorpion-Stinger (15. März 2005)

Hi,


Nutze doch die CHMOD für die Sicherheitsrichtlinien. Im FTP-Programm mal den Server anwählen und dann mit der rechten Maustasten ein Klick -> Eigenschaften -> Benutzerrechte(von FTP-Prog zu FTP-Prog unterschiedlich) -> und dann auf 466 setzen.

Ganz einfach  

Grüße...


----------



## kaiikai (16. März 2005)

Danke soweit schonmal.

Problem ist ja folgendes, dass Kunden direkt über FTP Client auf unseren Server zugreifen. Und Kunden sollen eben dort keine Berechtigung haben eine Datei löschen zu können. 

Danke im Vorraus

Kai


----------



## kaiikai (29. März 2005)

Unser Webspace Provider, Strato, gab mir eine ähnliche Antwort:

"Wenn Sie mit chmod die Rechte auf 644 setzen, ist es nur
möglich das der Besitzer der Datei diese auch löschen kann,
alle anderen können diese dann nur lesen."


Jetzt habe ich die CHMOD Rechte einer datei nun auf 644 gestellt, habe mich unter dem Account des Kunden via WSFTP eingeloggt und konnte aber immernoch die Datei löschen.

Wie kann ich einstellen, dass das nicht mehr möglich ist?


Danke,
Kai Stabel


----------

